# exchange rates



## Sal (20 Jan 2004)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me the best exchange rates for Australian dollars? Just wondering if there's anything else rather than the banks and their rates. 

Thank you,
Sal


----------



## rainyday (20 Jan 2004)

You will probably need to phone around your local banks/credit union/EBS to check their rates on the day you want to make the exchange. Make sure the rates they quote you are fully inclusive of all fees/commissions. Note that some currencies need to be ordered a few days in advance.


----------



## CuriousLar (21 Jan 2004)

Some bigger Credit Unions offer foreign exchange, but you do need to order it (I think they use Thomas Cook)

You can check rates daily here www.x-rates.com

But it wont be what the banks etc will offer, more of a guideline etc.


----------

